# طريقة مبتكرة لسحب ماء البئر دون مضخة !



## eng.syria (19 يناير 2013)

اصدقائي ... انا سمعت بهذه الطريقة من اناس قالوا انو يعتمدون عليها ويستعملونها ,,

لذا اريد ان استوضح منكم ان كانت الطريقة علمية وممكنة وجزاكم الله كل خير ,


بحيث وفق الصورة المرفقة ان فتحنا صنبور المياه ستستمر المياه بالتدفق دون انقطاع بحيث تسحب من البئر تلقائيا ,


----------



## eng.syria (19 يناير 2013)

مشاهدة المرفق 87366


----------



## أبو فوزي (20 يناير 2013)

وينها؟


----------



## eng.syria (20 يناير 2013)

الصورة في التعليق الثاني *_*


----------



## ArSam (10 فبراير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل ، ولا يوجد صورة ،


----------

